# Family Worship - Audio Needed?



## ForHisGlory (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase some hymnals to incorporate in family worship (the Trinity Hymnal Baptist Edition)........however, I've grown up in non-reformed churches that use contemporary worship.....so I don't know a lot of them. We don't have any musical abilities in our family, so I'm trying to find some resources to learn these hymns so we can sing them together. Any ideas, links, audio resources, etc.? If you have resources for other reformed baptist hymnals, I would love to hear of those as well!


----------



## Skyler (Nov 6, 2009)

It's not ability that's lacking. Skill, maybe, but not ability. 

A song leader I know says he's only found one person who actually couldn't sing, and he was deaf.


----------



## ForHisGlory (Nov 7, 2009)

Hmmmmm.......I guess I'm a "loner."

Jonathan.....I'm not too worried about vocal skills. We just don't know the songs and can't read/interpret musical notes. We just need to hear the songs a couple times so we can start singing them ourselves.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 7, 2009)

Try these, it's a start....
Trinity Hymnal Resources


----------

